
Ask HN: Ember.js and Meteor maturity - rajinder_yadav
Hey all since I am between contract gigs. I&#x27;ve started to look at Ember and Meteor. Does anyone have experience with these frameworks with respect to scalability and performance. Also how stable is the code base of either. I&#x27;ve searched some info on the net, somewhat outdated, but want to hear from those who are working with one of these frameworks and their thoughts. How easy it to find people with these skill set if say I was to start a project using one of them.
======
szines
Ember.js 1.0 was release in 2013. The udpate pipeline strictly follows the
Semantic Versioning standard. There is a new minor version every six week.
Backward compatibility is extremely important. Ember.js 2 was released middle
of last year, the transition from v1 to v2 was super smooth. Big startups and
corporates (like financial companies) are migrating to Ember.js, because of
the stability and because of the opinionated, convention over configuration
features. An Ember developer can jump in someone else Ember project
immediately, because most of the Ember.js app follows the same principals and
rules. This is a good video about how Intercom.io was able to ship new
features much faster and more often because of they switched to Ember:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVwDuMGVhYY&sns=tw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVwDuMGVhYY&sns=tw)

I read this article about Meteor recently.
[https://www.discovermeteor.com/blog/the-state-of-meteor-
part...](https://www.discovermeteor.com/blog/the-state-of-meteor-part-1-what-
went-wrong/) Looks, they have to find a new way. It is kind of the same story
as happened with Angular, the Angular 1 was a cul-de-sac and they had to build
up a totally new framework from scratch.

Meanwhile Ember adapts the best solutions all the time. Ember begun to use ES6
almost two years ago. Implemented React inspired view layer a year ago. Server
side rendering just released a couple of weeks ago. Ember-cli stable version
is released a year ago, which is so good, that Angular 2 would like a similar
cli tool, and of course Ember-cli team helps them. Hopefully Angular 2 will
have a cli tool by middle of this year.

We could say, that Ember.js is at least 1 or maybe 2 years ahead of other
javascript libraries or frameworks in more aspects at the moment.

Suggested pages: [http://www.emberjs.com](http://www.emberjs.com),
[http://www.ember-cli.com](http://www.ember-cli.com),
[http://yoember.com](http://yoember.com),
[https://guides.emberjs.com/v2.3.0/](https://guides.emberjs.com/v2.3.0/)
[http://www.emberjs.com/community](http://www.emberjs.com/community)

Here is a fresh report, which mirrors how serious the community behind this
open source project: [http://emberjs.com/blog/2016/01/23/core-team-face-to-
face-ja...](http://emberjs.com/blog/2016/01/23/core-team-face-to-face-
january-2016.html)

Be careful, because if you start learning Ember.js, you will fall in love and
you don't want to work with other javascript library any more. ;)

